# LC_* variables not set for sr_YU.UTF-8



## pacija (Jan 31, 2013)

I have put the following to my .login_conf:

```
me:\
       :lang=en_US.UTF-8:\
       :setenv=LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8:\
       :setenv=LC_COLLATE=en_US.UTF-8:\
       :setenv=LC_TIME=sr_YU.UTF-8:\
       :setenv=LC_NUMERIC=sr_YU.UTF-8:\
       :setenv=LC_MONETARY=sr_YU.UTF-8:\
       :setenv=LC_MESSAGES=en_US.UTF-8:\
       :charset=UTF-8:
```

However, after logging off and on locale(1) returns the following:

```
pacija@kaa:~ % locale
LANG=en_US.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```

How come?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2013)

> The default /etc/login.conf shipped with FreeBSD is an out of the box configuration. *Whenever changes to this, or the user's ~/.login_conf, file are made, the modifications will not be picked up until cap_mkdb(1) is used to compile the file into a database.* This database file will have a .db extension and is accessed through cgetent(3).  See getcap(3) for a more in-depth description of the format of a capability database.


Taken from login.conf(5)


----------

